# What's in your rack?



## digitaltec

Just curious what high schools around the county have in their sound racks and consoles. Thanks.


----------



## cruiser

My rack consists of: 1x pioneer cd player, 2x behringer virtualizer pro, 1x doa system analyzer, 2x behringer 32chanx2 eq's, 2x behringer patch bays, 2x shure reciever units, 1x behringer 4channel di and bose power unit. my mic rack has 8x sennheiser 300series units. 

our school has 3x pioneer cd players, 4x sennheiser handheld recievers and 4x bodypacks, foh eq & crossover.

our school has a crap sound rig... its also very old... needs an update which i believe they are doing next year!


----------



## soundman

3 2 channel DBX 32 octive eqs 2 patchbays 10 shure wireless recivers (2 handhelds or body packs 8 body packs)1 assisted listening transmiter 2 shure power supplies delay (forget name) 3 crown dual channel amps moniter patchbay and pagieng mic system or cd player is a homestereo grade 5 disc cd changer, works great for dance shows but sucks for cuing becasue after being paused for so long it stops spinng so then it has to spin back up which throws off the cue. a Lexion processer that is 3 years old and I still havent gotten a chance to use "maybe this show" the TD says.


----------



## cruiser

i like the dbx eq's... very nice! the only reason i whent with behringer is cuz of them fancy little LED's they have on the faders. Good knowing where they are specially during a real dark show... thats just me though!


----------



## soundman

I have alwise heard behringers are just a step up above american djs in qualty, how does it work for you? The eqs are set to the room so its not a problem and the 2 channels for mics will poblem have a little lit knock off on it.


----------



## ehjay

Oh man. Are these setups common amongst the high school level? Because this is my first year running sound at my school and we've got.. next to nothing.


----------



## cruiser

yeah, ive never had a problem with behringers although they do have a slightly different concept to some eq's they do the job very well. 

Our school has a fair amount of gear, we have a music faculity, av faculty and drama department that all have their own lighting rigs and pa systems. but the bulk of equipment is kept for trhe hall and when we do big shows its all moved in there, as well has hire gear.


----------



## DMXtools

If you check my profile, it's been a long time since I've been in school. When we did "Brigadoon" we raped my stereo for sound reinforcement... But I've always been a tech dweeb - in 1966 I had probably the most powerful stereo in town. No wireless - I hid SM57s in the scenery and prayed. So, ehjay, I sympathize.

Now I do live sound-for-hire for local band shows. My 10-space rack includes a Peavey XG5 5-channel gate (for drums), Behringer 4-channel compressor (one channel for each of the four main vocal mics), Samson 4-channel compressor, one channel for each sub-mix (drums, guitar&bass, vocals, everything else), Peavey Deltafex twin (two FX processors in one rack space) for reverb and delay, DOD dual 31-band EQ for the mains, dBx 1066 compressor for the mains, and both a Behringer feedback destroyer and a DOD dual 15-band EQ for two monitor mixes - I EQ the monitors manually on the DOD, with the feedback destroyer bypassed, before the show, then add in the feedback destroyer "just in case."


----------



## cruiser

Im not a big fan of the feedback destroyers.

They cause you to loose alot of frequencies out of your mix because the unit this there is the potential for feedback there. 

I have only used a feedback destroyer once and did not like the output i got from them at all. I prefer to just ring out all my mics or, use a system analyzer with a spectrum mic. Get yourband to play and the unit will show you which channels are peaking, so you can then notch them down in your eq thus avoiding feedback.

Unfortunatly the only company in austrlaia that made these units, recently stopped making them =(


----------



## DMXtools

As I said, the feedback destroyer is on the monitor mixes, not the mains, and is only activated after I ring out the monitor mixes with the regular EQ. Most of my shows feature about an hour and a half to load in and set up before the first of five bands goes on - we barely have time for a quick line check per band - just before each band starts their set. It's a different five bands in a different venue each show.

Because I do ring things out pretty well manually, the feedback destroyer rarely comes into play, but the few times it has have made it worth the relatively low price.


----------



## cruiser

Yeah true... I normally will run two x 2band eq's one eq for foh and one for monitors. So have never really needed to use one!


----------



## avkid

peavey xr 680 mixer ,two shure lx wireless systems and 3 disc front load cd player ,front load is much easier to use


----------



## Mayhem

DJ rig - 1x AKG WMS40 Radio Mic System, 1x Australian Monitor PA 1500 Power Amp, 1x Ecler SMAC Pro 40 DJ console, 2x Sony CDP-XE200 single CD players, 1x Perreaux 6000C Power Amp.

For live gigs, add a Ross RX-31M 31 band EQ, Phonic PDD 3000 digital delay, DOD 886 Series II Stereo Gated Compressor/Limiter


----------



## the_marching_penguin

At my school we have pretty nice equipment, however whoever was hired to put it in, or a techie who thought they knew what they were doing really screwed up our wiring. We have an assistive listening device, 10 or so Shure SM83 wireless recievers, 2 CD/Tape decks, I just fixed one tape deck so we can actual listen to tapes without going through the tape return on our board which makes it so nothing else works. Then we have a Peavey Digital Interface along with our oldschool PC that sucks with Peavey Media Matrix on it. Then we have 5 Crown amps, 1 100watt 2 200 watt and 2 400 watt. We have a pretty nice Mackie 24-4 board which I have quite enjoyed working with. It isn't the nicest board, but it does more than what we need it to do. For being a ghetto school with no funds we do quite well. We always have succesful productions, and thanks to our Director we always stay out of the whole with our funds. He always keeps some extra $$ somewhere. With how well we have done in the past two years we have been able to get a projector for his classroom, tons of new lamps for our fixtures, and he is loooking at a new followspot for this coming year! Any Suggestions on one? It would need a good 125-150 foot throw.


----------



## bdesmond

Doing this off the top of my head:

8 Telex Receivers
2 Telex Antenna Extenders (Antennas are poking out of the ceiling)
1 8 channel Rane Mixer for the stage mics
1 8 channel Rane Mixer for various stage inputs (non mic)
1 Digital EQ (forget the brand)
2 Crown Amps (I believe the speakers are 1200 watts each, 3 of them)
Other stuff- can't remember what

The playback rack has 
1 tape playback/record (two decks)
2 Sony MiniDisc
2 Sony CD Players

Console is Mackie 24 channel - VLZ series I think - no idea offhand


----------



## Radman

I believe:
2 Shure ULX recievers
2 Shure VHF recievers
2 Samson UHF recievers
1 Yamaha? Older Mixer
1 Tascam? CD/Tape Player
1 Effects processor (forgot brand)
1 Peavey Graphic EQ
1 Crown CE1000? Amp


----------



## blsmn

Mixer - Allen & Heath GL4000-32

Rack: 1 DBX 166XL Comp/Limiter/Gate
1 Klark-Teknik DN360 EQ
1 Lexicon MPX100 Effects processor
1 Alesis HD24 Hard Disk Recorder
1 Denon DN600F CD player
1 Denon DN720R Cassette resorder/player
1 HHB CDR830 Burn-It Plus CD recorder
7 Shure UT series wireless receivers

Amp rack: 1 Equi=Tech ET7.5R balanced power system
3 Crown K1 amplifiers
1 Crown K2 amplifier
1 DBX Drive Rack 260

FOH speakers: 9 EAW JF-60 mid/hi
2 EAW SB150 subs

Stage monitors: 4 JBL 10" hanging above stage


----------



## mbenonis

OK, you know you're a sound geek when you can do this off the top of your head:


Code:


---------------------------------
|             Blank             |
---------------------------------
|         Power Distro          |
---------------------------------
|       More Power Distro       |
---------------------------------
|    Telex Antenna Splitter     |
---------------------------------
| Telex FRM-150 | Telex FRM-150 |
---------------------------------
| Rear Powerstrip + Front Light |
---------------------------------
|             Snake             |
|                               |
---------------------------------
|        Rane RPE228d EQ        |
---------------------------------
|        Rane RPE228d EQ        |
---------------------------------
|          Rane DC-24           |
---------------------------------
|          Rane DC-24           |
---------------------------------
|         JBL DSC-260           |
---------------------------------
|      Denon A/B Tape Deck      |
|                               |
---------------------------------
|        Denon CD Player        |
|                               |
---------------------------------
|           PI Intercom         |
|                               |
---------------------------------
|   Shure LX4   |   Shure LX4   |
---------------------------------
|        <blank and open>       |
---------------------------------
|   Shure LX4   |   Shure LX4   |
---------------------------------
|           Crown D75A          |
---------------------------------
|       Crown Com-Tech 410      |
|          (House Highs)        |
---------------------------------
|       Crown Com-Tech 810      |
|          (House Lows)         |
|                               |
|                               |
---------------------------------
|       Crown Com-Tech 410      |
|             (Auxes)           |
---------------------------------
|       Crown Com-Tech 410      |
|             (Auxes)           |
---------------------------------
|       Crown Com-Tech 410      |
|             (Auxes)           |
---------------------------------


I think I got everything. Dave, does this look right?
Oh, and the sound board is a Spirit Live 24, w/ 24 channels.

[EDIT: Fixed an error - we have a DSC-260, not a 280. And we took out the top two Shure LX4's.]


----------



## Radman

Strange configuration...


----------



## mbenonis

Radman said:


> Strange configuration...



Are you referring to the way the Shure LX4's are located in odd places? The reason for this is that when the rack was installed with the school, they didn't give us much room to install anything new - so we had to make due with the few extra slots that were there (including a nameplate one, heh).

Or do you say this for a completely different reason?


----------



## The_Guest

The list took a while, let me know if I missed anything. I have a few racks in my facility...

*Short Portable Rack in booth w/Casters: Playback/Minor Processing*
http://msnusers.com/techphotospeter/picsofmike.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=79

-Furman PL8
-Yamaha SPX90
-Tascam CD160
-Marantz PMD502 Casette Deck
-Tascam DA-40 DAT
-dbx 2231 Dual 31-Band Graphic Equalizer
-dbx 2231 Dual 31-Band Graphic Equalizer
-Patch Bay/Output System


*Huge Perm Rack in Booth*
http://msnusers.com/techphotospeter/picsofmike.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=385

-Remote Sequesential Power Up (Requires a key)
-Furman PL8
-Clearcom 4-Chanel Power Supply
-Clearcom Main-Station (Master)
-Video Patching System
-Video Amps/Distribution Units
-Audio Patch Bay
-Audio Patch Bay w/ Bridging
-Crown D75a (Booth Monitors)
-Lots of blank space covers


*Huge Perm Rack in amp room (Extra Air Conditioned, hard floors)*
http://msnusers.com/techphotospeter/picsofmike.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=92
http://msnusers.com/techphotospeter/picsofmike.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=91

-Listen Digital Assitive Hearing Stationary Transmitter (w/Antennas)
-Digital Master Sequestial Power Unit (Stage jacks wired to it as well)
-Lobby Amps
-Backstage/Monitoring Amps
-XTA DP-224 Loud Speaker Proccessing/Management System
-Dual Patch Bay w/Bridging
-Speakon Patch Bay w/Bridging Options
-QSC CX-302
-QSC CX-302
-QSC CX-302
-QSC CX-702
-QSC CX-502 (I think)
-QSC CX-502 (I think)
-lots of blank space covers


*Huge Perm Sound Rack on stage @ wing left*
http://msnusers.com/techphotospeter/picsofmike.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=78

-Furman PL8
-Remote Sequesential Power Up (Requires a key)
-Sony MB806A Wireless 6-Unit Chassis for tuner modules (w/Digital Active Antennas mounted on closest catwalks)
-3 Sony WRU806B Tuner (receivers) Modules in the MB806A
-Symetrix 302 Dual Channel Preamp (Perm Hanging Mics for monitoring)
-Marantz PMD502 Casette Deck (WTF?)
-Mackie 1202VLZ-PRO (on locking sliding tray)
-Huge Extensive XLR/1/4" patching system for Consoles/Mics/Tie Lines
-Lots of blank space covers


*Portable Sound System Rack*
http://msnusers.com/techphotospeter/newportablesoundsystem.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=151

SKB Gig Rig:
-Mackie 1604VLZ-PRO (on top)
-Furman PL8
-Denon DNC615 CD Player (I think. I don't like denon)
-Yamaha 31-Band EQ
-Yamaha 31-Band EQ
-Yamaha 31-Band EQ
-a few blank space covers

SKB Rotoroller:
-Furman PL8 (on it's way)
-Rack Drawer (on it's way)
-QSC PLX3402


Next year I'm hoping for money for a new processing rack with a nice Marantz CD burner (will get for sure), dying for compressors, a new fx processor of some sort I really like the yamaha spx2000, possibly feedback destroyers, furman pl8, maybe rack drawer, etc

We need a roadcase for our 24x8x200' snake, I'd like it to have a built a rack with a PL8 (extra light and power jacks) and maybe a rack drawer or something. But thats just a dream.

Mackie SR24x4 is the console. And I hate the damn thing.


----------



## The_Guest

Update: I have pics for the portable sound system rack...
http://msnusers.com/techphotospeter/newportablesoundsystem.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=151

Thanks for being patient lol.


----------



## JasonH

Mackie SR24-4
InterM dual channel 31channel EQ
InterM single channel 31 channel EQ
Behringer EP-2500 amplifier
Cest CA-6
InterM MA-240

The behringer amp is for the JBL soundfactor 25's. The crest is for the DAS DS-15's, and the InterM amp is for the fill speakers, community CPL 23's.

I've got a sony 5 disc and a JVC 5 disc. VERY annoying. I need a pro deck.

I've thrown out all the cassette decks. 
I've also got a yorkville AP-12 powered board I use with my McBride cabinets as a portable rig.


----------



## TassieBogan

Hmm... Let me see...


1 x Behringer UltraCurve Pro digital dtereo 31-Band EQ \ audio analyzer \ feedback destroyer
2 x Behringer UltraGraph Pro 31 band graphic EQ
1 x Klark Teknik Digital 5-way crossover
1 x Behringer Virtualizer Pro digital effects processor
12 x Vega wireless mic recievers
4 x Sennheiser wireless mic recievers

2 x Yamaha CD players (for the big shows we hire a Denon DJ CD player)

Console: studiomaster 24 channel (soon to be upgraded to a Midas Venice 320 32 channel)

Speakers: Sweet ass Renkus Heinz that we bought from one of the local stipclubs. 2 wide angle horns, 4 "15 mids and 4 "18 subs.


----------



## avkid

i also have a peavey xr-86 mixer from the eighties, it still works with a blown main a sliders coming off , damn good for 20 years old


----------



## yvfd82t

Hey we got the same hook up I think,


----------



## avkid

are you by any chance in new york state?


----------



## run_dll

TassieBogan said:


> Speakers: Sweet ass Renkus Heinz that we bought from one of the local stipclubs. 2 wide angle horns, 4 "15 mids and 4 "18 subs.



Let me just say theres a reason why those Renkus Heinz speakers sound so good.... there not Renkus Heinz! The drivers where replaced about two days after they were bought!


----------



## ec44

this wasnt exactly my school, but its one i just put a system in - 
consoles: soundcraft series II 40 ch in patio mix position, series II 24 ch in booth, and soundcraft M12 12ch in stage managers panel.
fx: tc electronic m1-xl reverb, presonus acp88 comp/gate, dbx 231 eq, sony minidisc recorder/player, marantz pmd-351 cd
amp rack: ashly protea digital processors for eq/delay, bag end infra mx-2, 7 qsc cx 2 and 4 channel amps
speakers:bag end ta2000 mains, ta6000 delays, d-10 subs, and ta2000 floor monitors. qsc ceiling speakers for dressing rooms, galleries, and band rooms. 
mics: 16 audio technica 4000 series wireless units with belt packs and hand helds, 58s, podium mic, 8 shure choir mics hung over stage. 
comm: clear-com base station, wall plates, belt packs, v-boxes etc. approx 20 stations overall
control: custom allen-bradley plc touch screen unit for system power, signal routing, and paging. oxmoor paging units, whirlwind splitters, adc patchbay.
+complete video
+stand-alone systems in band/choir rooms


----------



## PATech

This is totally from memory, but I'm pretty sure this is what's in our rack:

(1) Behringer digital EQ/RTA unit
(4) DBX Comp/Limiters
(2) 31-band DBX graphic EQ's
(2) Sony MDS E-11 rack mount Mini-disc players
(1) Yamaha Natural Sound dual tray CD player
(1) Tascam dual tape deck
(1) extremely old, console model CD player
(2) turntables
(8) Telex wireless microphone receivers
(4) Telex Antenna distro units
(1) Atlas power sequencer
(1) Furman power unit
(2) patch bays
(1) digital delay
(1) EV Deltamax speaker processor (proprietary speaker processor)
(3) Crown Micro-tech 1200 Amplifiers
(1) Telex Soundmate transmitter (RF assisted listening transmitter)

That's everything I can remember.


----------



## jorno67

1 Vocal Microphone Shure SM-58 6
2 Vocal Microphone Shure Beta 87C 4
3 Dynamic Microphone Shure SM-57 4
4 Instrument Microphone Shure Beta 98 D/S 4
5 Instrument Microphone Sennheiser MD-421 2
6 Condenser Microphone Shure SM-81 3
7 Large Diaphram Condenser Mic Shure KSM-27/SL 2
8 PZM Microphone Crown PZM-30D 2
9 Transformer Isolated Direct Box Radial JDV 4
10 Phantom Powered Active Direct Box Radial J48 4
11 Floor Stand (Short) K & M 259-Black 8
12 Floor Stand (Tall) K & M 256-Black 8
13 Round Base Microphone Stand K & M 260/1-Black 4
14 Large Base Tripid Microphone Stand K & M 21411 / Black 2
15 Boom Arm for Tripod Stand K & M 21231 / Black 2
16 Microphone Case SKB Mic case 1
17 Microphone Cable 25' Neutrik Rapco NAP-25 20
18 Microphone Cable 50' Neutrik Rapco NAP-50 10
19 Instument Cable 10' 1/4 - 1/4" Rapco S-10 10
20 Sources / Effects and PSU Racks Viking Custom 3
21 Power Distribution for Portable Racks Motion Labs Racpac 3
22 Power Cables CBA Lot 3
23 Custom Input / Output Panel Rapco Custom 3
24 Interface Harness 15' Rapco Custom 2
25 Dual Cassette Deck Marantz PMD511 1
26 CD Player w/Remote Marantz PMD340 1
27 Mini Disc w/Remonte Sony MDS-E12U 1
28 Mixing Console (24 Channels) Allen and Heath ML-3000 1
29 Console PSU W/ Cables Allen and Heath RPS11-3C 1
30 Custom Console Stand HD Manufacturing Custom 1
32 3 Space Rack Drawer MAP D3-LK 1
33 Multicore Harness 25' Rapco Custom 1
34 Console Lights Littlelight 18XR-HI 3
35 Spare Console Light Bulbs Littlelight 10
36 Monitor Loudspeakers (Small) KRK V6 2
37 Speaker Mounts Omni Mount 2
38 Interface Harness 25' Rapco Custom 1
39 Custom Input / Output Panel Rapco Custom 1
40 Stereo Reverb Lexicon MPX-1 1
41 2 Channel Comp / Limiter w/Gate DBX 166XL 1
42 1/3 Octave EQ Control Surface DBX 2231 1
43 Power Amplifiers (L,R upper & Procen QSC CX1102 2
44 Power Amplifiers ( Front Fills) QSC CX-502 1
45 Power Amplifier (Subwoofer) QSC CX 1102 1
46 Power Amplifier (Surround) QSC CX-404 5
47 Procenium speakers JBL AM 6212/95 2
48 Upper Left and Right Speakers JBL AM 4212/64 2
49 Loudspeaker Mounts JBL MTU-3 4
50 Omni Mounts Omni Mount 120.0.WA 4
51 Rigging for Speakers CBA Lot 1
52 Front Fill Loudspeakers JBL Control 25 4
Clair Brothers Audio
PO Box 396
Lititz, PA 17543 Page 1 of 7
Exhibit A V2 081204
9/8/2004
The Arts Block
Baton Rouge, LA
Audio System
Proposal 1
Baton Rouge Performing Arts Center
Audio System Bill of Materials
LINE DESCRIPTION MANUFACTURER CATALOG QTY
53 Rail Fill Loudspeakers Tannoy Micro Sata 6
54 Loge Fill Loudspeakers JBL Control 25 16
55 Rigging for Speakers CBA Lot 1
56 Subwoofers JBL ASB6118 2
57 Exension Cables Rapco 4SP-30 2
58 Portable Speakers JBL Control 29 AV 2
59 Stage Wedges JBL MP412 4
60 Extension Cables 30' Rapco 4EP-30 4
61 Extension Cables 50' Rapco 4EP-50 4
62 Evac to Audio DSP Interface Device 1
63 Rack Mount Computer Dell Custom 1
64 KVM Extension Device Avocent / Longview LV-420AM 1
65 KVM Extension Cable Avocent C5T-200 1
66 17" Flat Panel Display W/ Boom Arm Viewsonic VX-700 2
67 UPS APC 750VARM2U 2
68
69 Master Station Production Intercom MS 200 2
70 Single Channel Belt Pack Production Intercom BP1 8
71 Dual Channel Belt Pack Production Intercom BP2 1
72 Speaker Station w/ Microphone Production Intercom LS3T 1
73 Gooseneck Microphone Production Intercom LSM4 1
74 P Box for Speaker Station Production Intercom
75 Single Muff Headset w/K1094F Cable Production Intercom SMH910 8
76 Dual Muff Headset w/K1094F Cable Production Intercom DMH920 3
77 Ear Buds Production Intercom 6
78 Handset / White Production Intercom HH10A 1
79 Custom Cables, XLR-6 to (2) XLR-3 Production Intercom YC-36 2
80 Stage Announce Cable XLR5M-XLR5F 25' Rapco Custom 3
81 XLR Extension Cable 25' Canare ECO25F 16
82 XLR Extension Cable 50' Canare ECO50F 8
83 XLR Extension Cable 75' Canare ECO100F 4
84
85 Dynamic Paging Microphone w/ Modification TOA TOA PM 660U 4
86 2 Way Rocker Switches for Mics Custom 4
87 Red, Green, Yellow, Blue LED and LED Holder Dialight 4
88 Labeling of Switches Custom Lot 1
89 LK Connectors and Cable Rapco Custom 1
90 70v Relay for Local Mute - Where Needed P & B
91
92 Stage Managers Desk HD Manufacturing Custom 1
93 CD Player Marantz PMD-340 1
94 Rack Mount Kits MAP CAP-6 4
95 Chime Tone Generator Bogen TG4C 1
96 Power Supply for Tone Generator Bogen PRS40C 2
97 Control Logic, Lamp Talley, w/RS232I/O Custom 2
98 PSU Lambda, Hammond 2
99 Mute for Local Loudspeaker Custom 2
100 Rack, Sleeve Type 8 RU MAP 2-10 2
101 Wiring Harness Rapco Custom 2
102 Loudspeaker "PS" Type A JBL Control 24C/CT 25
103 Safety Cable for "PS" Type A CBA Custom 25
Production Intercom
Paging and Program Monitors
FOH Manager Paging Equipment
Clair Brothers Audio
PO Box 396
Lititz, PA 17543 Page 2 of 7
Exhibit A V2 081204
9/8/2004
The Arts Block
Baton Rouge, LA
Audio System
Proposal 1
Baton Rouge Performing Arts Center
Audio System Bill of Materials
LINE DESCRIPTION MANUFACTURER CATALOG QTY
104 Pannarray Processor Bose 028021 1
105 Loudspeaker "PL" Type C Bose MA-12 6
106 Line Array Mounting Bracket Bose WBP-MA12 6
107 Attenuator "PV" Atlas AT-35 7
108 Attenuator "PVK" Lowell KL Series 10
109 Paging Horn Atlas APW-30T 2
110 Monitor Loudspeaker Panel - Sound Room Soundolier MVXA-2008 1
111 Large Perforation Security Panels MAP S-2 2
112 Power Amplifiers QSC CX-204V 2
113
114 Program Microphone, Condenser, c/w rigging Audio Technica AT853Rx 2
115 Program Microphone Rigging CBA Custom 2
116 Program Microphone Cable-length to suit CBA Custom 2
117
118 Conductor and Stage Camera Hitachi KPD-51 2
119 Conductor and Stage Lens Cosmic H6BE 2
120 Camera Mounting Bracket Panasonic WV-7010A 2
121 Backstage Monitor Large Sony KV-20M40 3
122 Backstage Monitor Dolly CBA Custom 1
123 Backstage Monitor Small Panasonic WV-CM1020 2
124 Lobby Monitor Bracket Custom Hardware CBA Custom 2
125 Hearing Assistance
126 IR Radiator Panels Phonic Ear PE 600E 4
127 Brackets for IR Radiators (included) Custom AT603
128 PSU (included) Phonic Ear AT0701
129 Transmitter (single/two channel) Phonic Ear don't need
130 Receiver, bodyworn, Phonic Ear PE600R 11
131 Stetoclip Phonic Ear AT0359 11
132 Transducer for Stetoclip Phonic Ear AT0016-N-100 11
133 Cord for Stetoclip Phonic Ear AT0545-30 11
134 Ear Pads for AT0317B (100 ct) Phonic Ear AT0538-SP 1
135 Batteries (4% of seat cnt.) Phonic Ear AT0614 12
136 Battery Chargers (12 unit) Phonic Ear PE 300CT 2
137 Receiver for Induction Neck Loop Phonic Ear PE600R 2
138 Teleloop Phonic Ear AT0163B32 2
139 Cord for Teleloop Phonic Ear AT0543G-16 2
140 Ceiling Wall Plate Custom W2/D2 4
141 General Specifications
142 Rack Middle Atlantic MRK- 4431 4
143 Rack Electrical Wiring CBA Lot 4
144 Rack Wiring Materials CBA Lot 4
145 Plinth Base for Racks Custom 3
146 Front Door for Rack (vented) Middle Atlantic MW-VT 4
147 Side Panels for Rack (pair) Middle Atlantic SPN 44-312 4
148 Top Panel (vented) Middle Atlantic MW-VT 4
149 Top Panel for fan Middle Atlantic MW-10FT 1
150 Fan for Top of Rack Middle Atlantic FAN-10 1
151 Guard for Fan Middle Atlantic GUARD_10 1
152 Cable Management (rear rack rails) Middle Atlantic MV-RR44 4
Performance Video
Program Sound Pickup and Distribution
Clair Brothers Audio
PO Box 396
Lititz, PA 17543 Page 3 of 7
Exhibit A V2 081204
9/8/2004
The Arts Block
Baton Rouge, LA
Audio System
Proposal 1
Baton Rouge Performing Arts Center
Audio System Bill of Materials
LINE DESCRIPTION MANUFACTURER CATALOG QTY
153 Cable Management (lacing bars x 10) Middle Atlantic LBP 1.5 5
154 Accessories ( copper ground bar) Atlas BBG5077 4
155 Vent Panels (1U) (12ct) Middle Atlantic VTF-1-CP12 2
156 Vent Panels (2U) (12 ct) Middle Atlantic VTF-2-CP12 2
157 Blank Panels (1RU) Middle Atlantic EB-1 14
158 Blank Panels (2RU) Middle Atlantic EB-2 14
159 Blank Panels (3RU) Middle Atlantic EB-3 25
160 Blank Panels (6RU) Middle Atlantic EB-6 5
161 Rack Drawer (3RU) Middle Atlantic UD-3 5
162 Work Light (100 watt shielded) Atlas RWL-1 4
163 AC Distribution Middle Atlantic PD-615C 4
164 AC Distribution Middle Atlantic PD-1415C 8
165 Security Covers 1RU Middle Atlantic S1 3
166 Security Covers 2RU Middle Atlantic S2 4
167 Security Covers 3RU Middle Atlantic S3 2
168 Security Covers 4RU Middle Atlantic S4 2
169 Rack Screws (500 ct.) Middle Atlantic HP 500 2
170 Jackfields
171 Video Jackfield (rackmount 2x24) Audio Acces w/ Kings (2RU) 432D/7520-9 2
172 Label strip for Jackfield Custom N/A
173 Patch Cord (1m ) 10% of jacks Audio Accessories VPC-36 10
174 Patch Cord Hanger Audio Accessories VPVH-X 1
175
176 Audio Jackfield (rackmount 24 per row) Audio Accessories
WPQ-02SN-E-C-24-
N-2 2
177 Label strip for Jackfield Custom N/A
178 Patch Cord (1m ) 10% of jacks Audio Accessories 623A,B,C,D 10
179 Patch Cord (3') to connect to Console Panel Audio Accessories 633A,B,C,D 24
180 Patch Cord Hanger Middle Atlantic PCH-X 1
181
182 XLR Rack Panels (2RU w/ 24 connectors) Rapco M-R2/D24 (male) 9
183 XLR Rack Panels (2RU w/ 24 connectors) Rapco M-R2/D24 (female) 1
184 XLR Rack Panels (1RU w/ 12 connectors) Rapco
185 XLR Patch Cables 3' Whirlwind MK403 36
186
187 LS Rack Panels (1RU w/ 6 connectors) Rapco R1/D6 10
188 LS Patch Cables (2' NL-2) Rapco 2SP-3 8
189
190 Digital Jackfield Rapco D/F-R1/D 8
191 Portable Cables
192 Microphone Cables (portable 15') Canare EC015F 30
193 Video Cable (portable 10') Canare VAC010F 6
194 Connectors
195 XLR Connectors cable (female) Neutrik NC_FX 100
196 XLR Connectors cable (male) Neutrik NC_MX 100
197 TRS Connectors Neutrik NP3C 100
198 Blank Covers Neutrik DBA 100
Clair Brothers Audio
PO Box 396
Lititz, PA 17543 Page 4 of 7
Exhibit A V2 081204
9/8/2004
The Arts Block
Baton Rouge, LA
Audio System
Proposal 1
Baton Rouge Performing Arts Center
Audio System Bill of Materials
LINE DESCRIPTION MANUFACTURER CATALOG QTY
199 Loudspeaker (1 circuit cable mount) Neutrik NL2FC 30
200 Loudspeaker (2 circuit cable mount) Neutrik NL4FC 30
201 Loudspeaker (2 circuit panel mount) Neutrik NL4MP 50
202 Loudspeaker (4 circuit cable mount) Neutrik NL8FC 10
203 Loudspeaker (mating plug for NL8FC) Neutrik NL8MM 4
204
205 Coax BNC (cable mount) Canare BCP-C53A 100
206
207 RJ-45 Connectors (cable mount) Neutrik NE8MC 24
208
209 Distribution Amplifiers
210 VDA Cardframe (1RU or 2RU) Leitch FR-683 2
211 VDA Cardframe Power Supply Leitch 682PS 2
212 VEA Card (equalized) Leitch VEA 684 2
213 VDA Card (utility) Leitch UDA 680 1
214 ADA Cardframe (1RU or 2RU) Leitch FR-883 1
215 ADA Cardframe Power Supply Leitch 884PS 1
216 Mono ADA Card Leitch AMD-880 1
217 Stereo ADA Card Leitch ASD-880 1
218
219 UPS for Digital Paging Stations APC 250VA 120 2
220
221 Snakes
222 Snake for DSR & DSL (50' 16x4) Rapco 50P20 2
223 Snake for Pit Center (50' 24x8) Rapco 50P32 1
224 Multicore Harness for Sources Rack Rapco NMT1625FL 1
225 Multicore Harness for Stage Mgr Rapco 12chn25'Custom 1
226 Multicore Harness for Lobby Rapco 12chn25'Custom 1
227 Multicore Harness for EQ Rack Rapco NMT2425FL 1
228 Multicore Harness for Control Room Rack Rapco NMT3225FL 1
229
230 Wire
231 Mic Wire, Analog Line Belden 9451 49
232 Digital CAT 5 Belden 1872A 9
233 Intercom Wire Belden 8760 15
234 12/2 speaker wire West Penn C207 11
235 14/2 speaker wire West Penn C206 8
236 14/2 plenum West Penn 25226B 1
237 Paging loudspeakers Belden 1863A 3
238 Production Video Belden 1694A 7
239 Fiber Optic Belden 225366 0.5
240 Paging control Belden 9751 2
241 Paging microphone Belden 9451 5
242 Wire Labels Panduit Lot 1
243
Total
Clair Brothers Audio
PO Box 396
Lititz, PA 17543 Page 5 of 7
Exhibit A V2 081204
9/8/2004
The Arts Block
Baton Rouge, LA
Audio System
Proposal 1
Baton Rouge Performing Arts Center
Audio System Bill of Materials
LINE DESCRIPTION MANUFACTURER CATALOG QTY
Changes
Alternate mixing console
1 Mixing Console (24 Channels) Allen and Heath ML-3000 1
Changes per August 2004 Meeting on site
Change DSP to Bi Amp Audia to modify paging system
1 Audia Flex with Cobra net Bi-amp Audia Flex 1
2 Input modules Bi-amp IP2 11
3 Phone input module Bi-amp TI2 1
4 Expander output modules Bi-amp Audia EXPO 3
5 Network Switch Link Sys 1
6 Control box Bi-amp Control box 1
7 Volume Select 8 Bi-amp Volume/Select 8 3
8 Room Mics for program feed Crown PCC-160 2
9 Front Fill Loudspeakers JBL Control 25 6
10 Fill Loudspeakers Tannoy Micro Sata 12
11 Paging microphone Shure EZG12 2
12 Custom page Panel Rapco Custom 2
13
14 Mic Wire for additional zones West Penn 291 2
15 additional labor to install mics in Dance and Orch CBA Labor 14
16 Design and CAD time CBA Design 8
Total
Clair Brothers Audio
PO Box 396
Lititz, PA 17543 Page 6 of 7
Exhibit A V2 081204
9/8/2004
The Arts Block
Baton Rouge, LA
Panels
Proposal 1
Baton Rouge Center for the Performing Arts
Panels
LINE DESCRIPTION MANUFACTURE CATALOG QTY
1 Loudspeaker Panel Rapco LS-W6/G1 3
2 Loudspeaker Panel Rapco LS-W6/D2 7
3 Intercom/Paging-House Manager Rapco 4
4 Hearing Assistance Rapco HA-W2/D2 2
5 Hearing Assistance Rapco HA-W2/D1 2
6 Audio Panel Rapco W6/D8 2
7 Panel Rapco w6/D4 5
8 Panel Rapco W6/D2 7
9 1 Gang Panel Rapco W1/D1 6
10 2 Gang Panel Rapco W2/D1 6
11 2 Gang Panel Rapco W2/D2 15
12 Loudspeaker Panel Rapco LS-W2/G1 35
13 2 Gang Intercom Remote Panel Rapco I-W2/D2 10
14 NL-8 Chassis Panel Rapco LS-R2/2 1
15 Loudspeaker Panel Rapco LS-R!/D6 2
16 CAT5 Tieline Panel Rapco D/F-R1/D 5
17 Loudspeaker Panel Rapco LS-R1/D6 2
18 Intercom Master Rapco IM/PM/V-R1/D 4
19 Analog Line Bulkhead / Rack Panel Rapco L-R1/D12
20 Analog Line Bulkhead / Rack Panel Rapco L-R2/D24 5
21 Backbox Type B2 Rapco B2 3
22 Backbox Type B1 Rapco B1 4
23 Analog Line Bulkhead / Rack Panel Rapco M-R2/D24 5
24 Surround Patch Panel NL4 Rapco Custom 1
Total


----------



## The_Guest

What the??????

Most of that stuff is just equipment not actual rack gear. Copying and pasting information like that is just as bad as spamming the site. BTW, clair brothers is a great company. They do great work. It's a bunch of proposals, tell us your actually gear later.


----------



## JP12687

we have:

6x 2000watt Crown Amps
1x heath&allan GLS3300(pretty sure thats the model)
1x heath&allan EQ and power supply for board
1x Dual CD player/crossfader
8x Gemini Wireless recievers
4x Shure Recievers
1x Tape player(unusure the make and model)
1x Behringer Virtualizer


----------



## tss_rocks

In the rack for our gymnasium/stage:

Mixer: A&H GL2200 (16 ch.)

2 Sennheiser Wireless Stations (Soon to be 4)
4 Samson Wireless Stations
1 2-Channel Clearcom Base Station
1 DOD Equalizer
1 Behringer Feedback Destroyer Pro
1 (Unknown Brand) Spectrum Analyzer
1 Sony 5-Disc CD Changer
1 Yorkville Processor
1 Yorkville AP500 Amp (2 Ch.)

On-Stage Monitor Rack
1 DOD Equalizer
1 Yorkville Amp (2 Ch.)

Music Dept. Concert Rack
http://mattcudmore.f2o.org/techpics/Picture 015.jpg


----------



## jorno67

The_Guest said:


> What the??????
> 
> Most of that stuff is just equipment not actual rack gear. Copying and pasting information like that is just as bad as spamming the site. BTW, clair brothers is a great company. They do great work. It's a bunch of proposals, tell us your actually gear later.


You are right it is just a cut and paste, which I know I shouldn't have done, but this is the bill of materials already purchased. So it the actual gear for our large theatre and I am still putting the list together for the other two spaces. I didn't mean to bog down the site, I just wanted some feed back on a list of equipment that was bought and paid for before I was hired.


----------



## Hughesie

NECROPOST*




thats our sound rack in 2006


And this is what it looks like today


----------



## Sony

Full Technical Specifications of the Martha's Vineyard Performing Arts Center

http://www.mvrhs.org/pacweb/specs/PACTechSpecs.pdf


----------



## DaveySimps

I my rack at my rack at home, I have a Furman, Yamaha SPX 2000, TC Electronics M-One, TC Electronics D-Two, Ashley Protea EQ, a Behringer Quad Gate, a Behringer Quad Compressor, and a DBX 266XL. In the playback rack I have another furman, a 3 space rack drawer, a Teac MD-CD1 and a Tascam CDRW 900.

~Dave


----------



## howlingwolf487

In my personal rack, I have:

1 TC Electronic C300........Compressor/Gate
1 TC Electronic M-One XL..FX Unit
1 Klark Teknik DN405.......Analog Paramteric EQ

All of it is wired to a patch panel I made with a XLR-TRS balanced snake. I use adapters for unbalanced inserts/patching.

As far as the racks at my university goes, there are a TON of things...here are the basics:

--FOH--
BSS Soundweb London processing
Power Sequencer & relays, etc.
Allen & Heath GL4000
Ashly GEQ's over the mains (for BE use)
Rane C4 compressor (I would LOVE to get one of these for myself)
Yamaha SPX2000
Yamaha SPX990
Lexicon MXP100
TC Electonic M350
Various minidisc decks, cd recorders, etc.


--Monitor World--
Soundcraft LX7 (original)
Various Behringer Comps/Lims/Gates
Symterix 533E GEQ's for wedges
Yamaha Rev500 ('verb for drummer's IEM's)

I won't get into our touring rig...


----------



## bobbyt2012

I haven't looked at it in a while, but I know that we have 24 Audio-Technica pack receivers. We have a CD player, intercom, and something for the deaf people too.


----------



## NicktheEvil

I have a little corner at school to do my sound design work in the sound studio. this is my personal stuff.
I have a small Peavy 8 channel sound board
Crown d75 amplifiers
two no-name preamps
M-audio mobile Pre
two soon to be replaced studio monitors
and a G5 imac for playback and design.

In the show that I'm putting together at the moment:
Mackie tt 24 sound board
4 Crown XTi 1000 amplifiers
2 Crown XTi 2000 amplifiers
DBX 166XL compressor limiter gate
DBX crossover
My G5 imac will show up for playback
4 JBL speakers that are permanent in the space
8 speakers hidden through out the set.
edit: personus firepod for output from the computer.


----------



## PhantomD

dbx driverack
Yamaha analogue EQ
5-disc DVD changer
Minidisc
Monitors amplifier
3x amplifiers can't remember the name off the top of my head!


----------



## lieperjp

We don't have it yet, but here are the preliminary plans for our new Chapel:

LynTec SS-32 Switch
Symnet Arc 2 Remote Control Switch
SymNet DSP
2x EV CPS 2.6 Amps 
EV PA2250T Amp
RSS by Roland S1608 Digital Snake Stage Unit Only | Full Compass

FOH Rack:
Telex Soundmate ALD
2x CD Recorders (Type TBD)
Recording Computer
3x Wireless Beltpack Systems (Type TBD, will be Shure, though.)
3x Wireless Handheld Systems (Type TBD, will be Shure, though.)
Antenna/Power Distribution system

And it will be mixed/controlled with an RSS Roland M400 Digital Mixing Console. Can't wait to get everything installed!!!

Citation: System Design by Scott Reidel and Associates, specifically for the Martin Luther College Chapel of the Christ. System specific designs are Copyright Reidel & Associates, 2007.


----------



## nicsim

Auditorium

Rack 1
Bi-amp Audia x1
Patchbay x24
BSS Active Splitters x12
BSS PSU x2

Rack 2
Yamaha SPX200 x1
Sennheiser EW500 G2 receiversx x6
Sennheiser active antenna splitters and PSU x2
Crestron Pro 2 x1
Tascam Cassette Deck x1
Tascam CD Player x1
Yamaha SPX 500 x1
JVC Video Cassette Recorder x2
Pioneer DVD Player x1
Pioneer HDD / DVD Recorder x1
Behringer ULTRAGRAPH PRO FBQ3102 x3
Behringer COMPOSER PRO-XL MDX2600 x3
Extron AV Matrix Switch x1
Extron Audio Splitter x1
Extron Video Splitter x1
VBrick VBStar MPEG 2 Streamer / Receiver x1

Rack 3

Behringer ULTRAGRAPH PRO FBQ3102 x1
Chevin A500 150w amplifier x3
Chevin A3000 500w amplifier x8
Chevin A1500 750w amplifier x2
Ebony 100V line amplifier x2
Speakon Patchbay x2

Table

Yamaha M2500-40 x1
Clearcom PL Pro x1
Crestron Touch Panel / Receiver x1
JVC monitor 8" x4 
JVC monitor 12" x1
JVC Video Camera x4
JVC Camera Controller x4
Panasonic AG-MX70 Video Mixer
Strand 301
Strand 300 - 125

Backstage

Strand LD90 24x2.5KW Dimmer Rack x4
Cisco 24 port 10/100 Switch x1
Yamaha M2500-32 Mixer x1


----------



## LDash

in our rack we have...

an amp(can't remember what one though, but its 2 channels and very big lol)

marantz CD player
marantz TAPE player
Sony MINI DISC player
be-ringer 2 way equalizer 
and a 2 way wireless mic receiver(with only ONE mic because the other one got "lost" (stolen i think )

and a dmx duplicator(on the back for lighting)
EDIT: we also have a loop system on the rack too 

not the best rack but there you go


----------



## TimmyP1955

It's not a high school, but it's county owned, and is about 1/5 the size of the high school's auditorium, so it sort of counts (plus a lot of the local schools' ensembles play there). (Pics of the messy racks are at the very bottom.)

H.J. Ricks Centre for the Arts


----------



## jkowtko

I've managed to build up a budget rack for our (mostly musical) theater:

* 18 wireless
--- 12x AKG WMS80, will eventually have to be replaced per FCC
--- 6x Samson Airline 77 w/ AL1 mini clip-on Tx, will be exchanged by mfg per FCC
* 18 channels of compression
--- 4x Behringer MDX4600, vocals
--- DBX 266XL, vocals or instrument
* DOD RTA (just for fun, doesn't really do much)
* Reverb: Lexicon MX200
* CD: Stanton C.500 dual CD player
* EQ: 3x DBX 231 (for six main output channels, 5.1 arrangement)
* Playback: M-Audio Delta 1010 and Delta 66


----------



## blademaster

I'm kind in a bind for how to reply. In the past 8 months I have worked on three different rigs and am in the process of upgrading the most recent rig. None of the equipment is mine which stinks. I guess I'll give you guys the list of equipment I'm upgrading to. 

In the rack:
Crown XLS-602D [email protected] - 2RU
DBX 231 - dual 31 band graphic eq - 2RU
Furman PL-8-II - 1RU
Gator GRC 10x12PU
Yamaha MG166C Sound Board
Alto HPA-6 - Headphone Amp - 1RU


----------



## sdauditorium

We have 2 different racks at this point.

Rack #1 (wall mounted):
*Crown CL2 amp - house speakers
*Peavey IPS-800 amp - monitors
*(2) 32 band EQs - house, monitors
*Crossover - house
*Sabine 901 feedback exterminator

Rack #2 -
*(16) Sennheiser EW series receivers
*(4) Sennheiser Antenna Splitters
*Lexicon Effects Processor
*5-disc Sony CD Player
*Super-VHS Tape Player
*Sony DVD Player
*Avocent Longview Wireless Laptop Receiver (for on-stage/in-house presentations where the laptop input can be wireless transmitted to our installed projection system)
*15" Acer monitor for projection system cuing
*VGA-input w/ audio for booth computer into projection system
*ClearCom base station unit
*Power conditioner
*Kramer Switcher/Scaler for projection system
*Touch screen remote for projection system
*Sequential power up switch


----------

